# How to get our little guy to sleep outside our bedroom



## xerosis (Apr 28, 2012)

We are having a really hard time getting our little puppy to sleep outside the bedroom. We live in an apartment so we can't just close the door and let him bark himself to sleep. He is 4 months old and we have had him for 10 days.

Once we close the door on him it is constant crying, barking and scratching of the door and we don't want to get the neighbors angry.

Can someone please tell us how we can get him used to sleeping outside the bedroom? We have not been able to sleep for the longest time because of this.

Thank you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The same thing happened with Tyler's first night or two with us. Then I got one of those adjustable wire x-pens and when we went to bed I would set it up in our bedroom with his plastic carrier/crate that he slept in, wee wee pad and water and he would sleep through the night with no problems. He just didn't want to be that far from us.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> The same thing happened with Tyler's first night or two with us. Then I got one of those adjustable wire x-pens and when we went to bed I would set it up in our bedroom with his plastic carrier/crate that he slept in, wee wee pad and water and he would sleep through the night with no problems. He just didn't want to be that far from us.


 
I use a similar set up with Bella - IRIS pen (amazon.com) with wee wee pad, water and her bed and she sleeps through the night and doesn't make a sound. She can see us in bed so she is totally content.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All three of mine and all of my other fluffs throughout my life has slept in our bedroom. I guess just consistency and really tiring him out before bedtime !


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello, I think you are going to receive the same responses you received in your earlier post (How to handle a puppy at night) because most of the SM sisters have their pooches either in the bed with them or in the room with them. The Maltese breed doesn't like to be alone. I suggest setting up a create in your room for little Leo like Sue and babycake7 recommend above. :thumbsup: I know this is hard and the puppy phase can be hard and sleepless too, but you'll get through it. We are all here to help! :thumbsup: Wish you luck!! :hugging:to Leo!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine sleeps in bed with us, since her first day home....no problem. If you don't want to do that I agree with the others that you should get him a pen to keep in your bedroom. He doens't want to be alone.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I have a King-Size bed. Solved my problem ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Seriously, I feel your pain. At times, I've slept on the couch, while 6-14 dogs were comfy on my bed. I couldn't move, so grabbed my pillow and went downstairs. Funny thing was, they didn't care I was gone, just wanted to be in the "Big" bed.

The doggies, I own, are just fine downstairs. LBB and Johnny have their own little room (they just love). I say, "Ready for bed?", and they come running to their room. It's cute. Henry also loved his room with LBB.

I don't think a night has gone by without my Jops next to me. However, I can put her downstairs, and she's fine with that.

In other words, I have no answer for you. :w00t:


----------



## xerosis (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot. We don't mind having him in the bedroom.
But the problem is that our puppy will not sleep throughout the night. He wakes up 3-4 times during the night and just walks around chewing on random things that all make enough noise not to let us go back to sleep.

On the other hand when I put him in his carrier/crate and I place it next to our bed he starts crying and barking nonstop and even if he does fall asleep in the process he will continue the crying the next time he wakes up.

I think I will continue the crate process.

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ours slept through the night most of the time, once in a while they'd wake up and chew. We put a coupe of their toys in bed w/ us and it helped a lot .
Ours have slept with us ,pretty much since day one...first we tried the pen next to the bed with a couple of old unwashed,shirts with our scent on them. We were afraid to let them sleep w/ us at first being so tiny but if we move even a little bit they move too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

xerosis said:


> We are having a really hard time getting our little puppy to sleep outside the bedroom. We live in an apartment so we can't just close the door and let him bark himself to sleep. He is 4 months old and we have had him for 10 days.
> 
> Once we close the door on him it is constant crying, barking and scratching of the door and we don't want to get the neighbors angry.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I think he will bark unless he is in the room and in time he will quiet down at night. 

But maybe someone can help more if you know what his sleeping conditions where for past 4 months. Was he already in a bed with a person or was he kenneled? Was he with other dogs at night? I read it can take time for them to adjust to being alone. Maybe these things can play a role in the transition period. Good luck and keep us posted. He is a doll! :wub:


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

Try a heartbeat pillow and/or a warming pillow (that you toss into the microwave). Both offer the sensation of having a sleeping buddy. 

An alternative (or addition) is for you to use a "white noise machine" if you'll be keeping him in your bedroom. You'll be less likely disturbed by the sounds the dog makes & you may find that he sleeps better too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Nervusrek said:


> Try a heartbeat pillow and/or a warming pillow (that you toss into the microwave). Both offer the sensation of having a sleeping buddy.
> 
> An alternative (or addition) is for you to use a "white noise machine" if you'll be keeping him in your bedroom. You'll be less likely disturbed by the sounds the dog makes & you may find that he sleeps better too.


I need to find one of these for ME. 
Thx


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

Give him a treat when you put him in the kennel. If he stays quiet, give him another treat. If he fusses or whines, withhold the treat and ignore him. Don't say his name. Let him learn that kennel + quiet = treat. It may take some time but it should help.


----------

